# Edy videos!



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

Yep! Now you get to see my precious gray lady in action! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynvh3o2EW2s Five seconds of her doing flappies in her old cage.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVSxe99IPsc Painfully dark because my room seems to have unpredictable lighting when I'm using the camera. Maybe I should try the living room (then you get the bonus of hearing whatever TV show I'm watching )... if you can see it, though, it's a cute scritchy vid. ^-^


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Those are really cute!  She was really enjoying that head scratch.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww what a sweat heart. At lease she has time for scritches. Mine last about 10 seconds and hugs finds something better to do.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

that was cute  she looked like she was really getting into the head scratches


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Youtube is blocked at work...I'll try to watch it when I get a chance at home...


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

aww that is cute lovely head scratches


----------

